# S&W Sigma 9mm



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I could use a bit of advice. I'm about to purchase a S&W Sigma in 9mm. I have no experience shooting S&W's except for my friends grumpy snub nosed .38 Spl + P. However, I know the company has a long history and a good reputation. Is there anything about S&W, or the Sigma specifically, that I should be concerned about?

Really my only concern is the lack of a manual safety. I'm used to shooting revolvers w/o them but not semi auto's. This will be the first pistol I own and I don't want to make any rookie mistakes that could end up in danger. Is the first shot of the mag, in double action, fairly heavy?

Finally, is the size reasonable enough to conceal?

Thanks for your patience and help,

Brandon


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

The Sigma not having a manual safety wasn't a concern for me. With the trigger safety and a pull weight between 8 and 12 pounds, it's not gonna go BOOM unless you want it to. Try to shoot one before you buy. I hated the trigger and needed some quick cash. Can you guess what I sold?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I had one, sold it, did not like the trigger.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hold off on the Sigma and Get their SD. in 9mm
SD for Self Defense 








Note that the SD is much like the Sigma in most respects.








But note that the SD has a real picatinny rail on it and after reading a review on it somewhere it sounds like the SD has an improved trigger. This means no hard long double action pull.
It costs about 50.00 more than the Sigma. But you will be able to put a laser or light or other accessories on it which you can't with the sigma unless you buy an adapter for the sigmas goofy front rail.

As for the safety. Many pistols today do not have manual safeties. Glock, XD, SW, etc all have multiple internal safeties and your brain is the most important one. Keep the finger off the trigger until it is time to shoot and everything is good. 
Good luck and Happy Fourth:smt1099


----------



## 04DarkShadowGT (May 15, 2010)

I bought a Sigma 40 yesterday for $299 then less the $50 rebate. There are fixes for the trigger issues, just search youtube. But its kinda hard to beat for $250. Certainly a Glock is better, but I dont mind the trigger thus far.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honesty - the Sigma price seems to suck in gun newbies... Then the next question that they ask about is "how do I fix the heavy trigger" - after they take it to the range for the first time and discover that they can't shoot a decent group because the damn trigger is so heavy.

Honestly, I wouldn't buy it. There are some Sigma fans on this site - and they will undoubtedly urge you to buy it. But I have been on many gun forums for years, and even ran a couple of gun forums. I have seen the Sigma issue come up countless, countless times.

If money is the issue, I'd look at a Ruger P95, which can be gotten for about $300 new with a blue slide, or $315 with a stainless slide. Or, go look at a Stoeger Cougar for $325-$350. Both are guns with better triggers - and I personally would say they are better guns. The Stoeger is basically a Beretta Cougar that is now made by a Beretta subsidiary. So, there are Beretta parts and upgrades you can obtain to mod the pistol later if you wanted to.

If money isn't the issue, I'd bump up in class and look at Berettas, Glocks, XDs, S&W M&Ps, etc.

On the plus side, the Sigma is better than anything Taurus makes :smt082:smt082:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Honesty - the Sigma price seems to suck in gun newbies... Then the next question that they ask about is "how do I fix the heavy trigger" - after they take it to the range for the first time and discover that they can't shoot a decent group because the damn trigger is so heavy.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't buy it. There are some Sigma fans on this site - and they will undoubtedly urge you to buy it. But I have been on many gun forums for years, and even ran a couple of gun forums. I have seen the Sigma issue come up countless, countless times.
> 
> ...


Amen particularly the part about Taurus.
Stay away from them like your life depended on it. Cause it just might come to that and after having a Taurus revolver start dropping frame screws on me while I was shooting it, I will never recommend them.
Still......there is the SW SD9. After you bought it you could give a first report & impression of the pistol. Don't think I have heard anyone give a review of that one or even seen one on line or in magazines.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Shipwrecks advice is very good advice, 

I too believe the Sigma price point sucks people in especially with the S&W name. The P95 is a decent weapon for the same $$$$$$ and the Stoegers around here all go for 399 minumum, which is still a better deal for 100 bucks more.

If money is your issue look at the Ruger 95 or maybe a Bersa 9mm. If you can spend 100 more bucks there are many many new option that will serve you well. If you do go with the Sigma, I hope you enjoy it and learn to use it well.

You can conceal it but there are guns made to be concealed. The first shot and all subsequent shots are very heavy. Its the nature of the Sigma. In pistols, cheap guns are cheap for a reason, if you can look past those reasons or accept them as ok because of the price, you will be happy. I think most sigmas do shoot every time you pull the trigger. That is all it takes to make some folks smile or feel good about the little bit of $$ they put down. For me I like wanting to pull the trigger again because I like the way my weapon works and the ability of my weapon to perform to my expectations.

Good luck which ever way you go and good shooting.

I have had good luck with the one Taurus I have had access too. I would own that gun and trust it 100% They must have got it right at least this one time

RCG


----------

